# Which Fulfillment Companies Use Gilden?



## scribbleprints (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello. I recently read an Human Rights article that relates to the company Gildan (one of the leading blank t-shirt providers). 
It said that in Haiti a company called Genesis which produces almost exclusively for Gildan, fired 3 leaders of the newly formed national union and forced another to resign (I assume in retribution for their part in forming the union). This is not to say that Gilden was directly involved in this or encouraged this, but I'll be watching to see how they handle this.


I know Printfection uses Gilden, and I'm trying to find out if the other services I use (CafePress and Zazzle) also use Gilden t-shirts. It's hard, because they don't mention brand names on a lot of their shirts. Can anyone help me with this? I'm interested in what other fulfilment companies use Gildan too, cause I have a general "Print on Demand" information page on Squidoo and I'd like to put info about this there. 

I don't think any of the fulfilment companies are at all at fault...but they do weild the power to put pressure on Gildan. I plan to write the companies I work that use Gildan t-shirts about this.



(The article was part of a letter writing campaign to Gildan, so I was afraid it might be considered "political" to post it here...but you can google under Gildan and key words like union and Haiti and you'll find it.)


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Is this concern for you? because Gildan is manufactured in more than one country

-Honduras
-Nicaragua
-Central America
-Canada
-Mexico

I just pulled 6 different shirts from my home supply and 1 out of 6 were from Haiti. Also, remember there
is other comparable shirts such as Anvil 979, Port and Company PC61. If your fulfillment company does not have other choices, I would look into other fulfillment companies.


----------



## scribbleprints (Jan 9, 2008)

It's only a concern if Gildan doesn't handle this well. I don't mind that they work in other countries, and it wasn't Gildan directly which fired the labor leaders...just one of their suppliers. How they handle the situation when things like this come up in their supply chain is what I'll be watching, and make my decisions from there.


----------



## trdmrkcanada (Nov 17, 2011)

Gildan is a Canadian company. They do produce in lots of different countries. Im not sure about the human rights laws they might be breaking. But i can tell you that each country makes different versions of the shirts, so out of 10 boxes of the same style and color, example black, they will be slight different shades of black and the fits of the same sizes are all different. Sometimes by 2 inches! So a large made in haiti can be shorter then the ones made in honduras or what ever. The client doesn't understand that and doesn't care. so we try not to use it. Breaks my heart, they re canadian but dont make their goods in Canada. Hence the lack of consistency.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Which Fulfillment Companies Use Gildan?*



scribbleprints said:


> It's only a concern if Gildan doesn't handle this well. I don't mind that they work in other countries, and it wasn't Gildan directly


You aren't getting the point, if you were to order 12 Gildan shirts from any wholesale vendor I can guarantee if you didn't ask for them to be directly pulled from the same mill. Amongst those 12, they are not all from the same countries.

Here is a press release from Gildan after the Haiti earthquake. 

http://gildan.com/corporate/downloads/Gildan_Earthquake in Haiti_en.pdf

_"Gildan does not have vertically-integrated manufacturing facilities in Haiti however maintains a small administrative office with
approximately 40 employees who oversee the production, social responsibility practices and quality of products at our third-party
contractor facilities, which sew the majority of the fabric produced at our Dominican Republic textile facility"_


----------



## scribbleprints (Jan 9, 2008)

I think I understand what you're saying about them coming from different countries. What I'm wondering is how Gildan handles problems like this on their supply chain...and what you posted about their offices in Haiti applies to that. 


There's an e-mail campaign going to so I know that Gildan is aware of this problem...the question is, do they put pressure on this specific supplier to improve their labor practices, or do they just ignore the problem. That's what I'll be watching. Not that my little shops with my very small amount of sales has ANY impact. And I admit that I'm somewhat hypocritical in this in that I don't even know where most the products in the Zazzle and CafePress shops originally come from (which is why I was asking if anyone knew if they used Gildan products).


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

A simple call or email to them could answer your question
I am sure since Gildan is a popular low cost shirt they probably use them. I am sure since they are probably considered larger accounts Gildan probably has this situation under control. 

You probably can call Gildan customer service yourself. It wouldn't hurt to try I am sure there is a media relations department that handles these things. 

Your followup to your investigation would be greatly apperciated.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think CafePress uses Hanes for their standard and value tees, but I'm not sure about Zazzle


----------

